# usa pension



## archie1 (Mar 14, 2016)

has anyone filed for pension in USA?--Did it lead to any Tax issues?

disc-Im not eligible but need the form to show it


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm not sure I understand your questions. Are you talking about filing for U.S. Social Security retirement benefits? What "form" are you trying to obtain, and why?


----------



## archie1 (Mar 14, 2016)

I need to file for SS benefits simply to get the reply saying i am not eligible(as I left USA when I was young) so it can be shown to the retirement pension people in New Zealand so they know not to deduct from what I have coming here.(those who have large pensions fron the US would not be eligible for kiwi pension benefits,which is not my case)
I was just concerned I would then get all sorts of demands from IRD if the two were connected.--I have earned far less than what would be required to pay US tax ,but never realized about having to fill out tax forms for the IRD--This would involve mega accounting bills Im told.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Take a look at the US Embassy website in Auckland. They have a Social Security section - and while they may wind up referring you to the Embassy in Manila, they'll surely know how and where to get a statement of non-coverage. https://nz.usembassy.gov/u-s-citizen-services/social-security/
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Bev's suggestion should work. Another suggestion that should also work is to obtain your U.S. Social Security earnings history statement from the U.S. Social Security Administration's Web site. Once you get an online account created -- which you might not be able to do completely online and which may require a call or letter to the SSA -- then you can download your full earnings history in an official U.S. SSA statement. (It's quite a nice statement, actually.) The earnings statement will also indicate what your future U.S. Social Security retirement benefit will be -- zero in your case, presumably -- that should satisfy your friends in New Zealand's social insurance agency.

By the way, although other countries use the word "pension" to refer to their government social insurance retirement benefits, the United States does not. "Pensions" mean employer-based pensions in the United States, whether the employer is public or private. People instead use the term "Social Security" or, better yet, "Social Security retirement benefits" instead of words like "state pension" or "national pension." U.S. Social Security benefits are funded through payroll taxes paid by both employees and employers. So if you're talking with the U.S. Social Security Administration or somebody else in the United States, I wouldn't use the word "pension" since it'll be confusing. If you want to refer to something you're receiving from New Zealand's government then say "New Zealand social security," and that should be well understood.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Upon further checking, the online option is best since it's free. Here's a more direct link:

https://www.ssa.gov/myaccount/

You can create an account for yourself, although you might need to interact with the Social Security Administration by mail to actually get that done (the identity check part) since you don't have much U.S. history to allow the SSA to verify your identity online.

The other option is to fill out Form SSA-7050 and mail it in to obtain a "Certified Yearly Totals of Earnings" report. Unfortunately this isn't free. It costs US$56. (You don't need an "Itemized Statement of Earnings" which costs more.) So this wouldn't be my first choice. Try the online account signup first.

Note that the online process requires that you have a U.S. _mailing_ address. It does not require that you _reside_ at that address. A friend's or relative's address in the U.S. is fine if both of you agree.


----------



## archie1 (Mar 14, 2016)

thanx for the reply and clarification on ''pension''--they actually gave me a form to send to Manilla ,but there was no mention of a cost.
my main concern was that whether the separate agencies SS-IRD remain separate.
On paper I owe no taxes to US but only recently I have learned about the mandatory filing to iRS--it seems like alot of wasted money(accountants) for me and time for them.
I was wondering if others who have filed for retirement benefits in US have been later approached by IRS--alot Ive talked to have never realized the filing returns thing, as no other country requires it.
I havnt been back to the US for ages --just seems a bit intrusive for someone who has spent far more of their life here in NZ,raised 2 kids (one on the way to being a doctor)and paid taxes my whole life.
Now Im hearing scarey stories about losing ones house,etc.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

You have U.S. tax filing and financial reporting obligations if you are a U.S. person, yes. But the chances you owe anything as a resident of New Zealand are basically zero. Moreover, you don't have to pay anyone to get compliant, although you will have to spend a bit of time getting familiar with the processes. Head over to the Expat Taxes section of this forum for advice.

You're not filing for U.S. Social Security benefits if you merely request an earnings statement.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

BBCWatcher said:


> You have U.S. tax filing and financial reporting obligations if you are a U.S. person, yes. But the chances you owe anything as a resident of New Zealand are basically zero. Moreover, you don't have to pay anyone to get compliant, although you will have to spend a bit of time getting familiar with the processes. *Head over to the Expat Taxes section of this forum for advice.*
> 
> You're not filing for U.S. Social Security benefits if you merely request an earnings statement.


Expat Taxes section? Where is that?


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Use the menus at the top of the screen.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

And here's a link:

Expat Tax - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad

On the list of forums, it's way down at the bottom.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

